# Running new wire to door speakers



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I just upgraded my speakers (Infinity 6002i) and eventully I want to run them off of an amp. However the little tubing that all the wires run though is pretty full. is there enough room to get the extra wire in there or how has everyone else gone about running the wire back there?

I guess I could run the wire from the amp to the door and use the stock wire but its so small I'd rather run at least 16ga if not 14ga wire to them.

thanks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

there's enough room for your own wire, it just takes some work getting it through there.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

mine was reallllllllllllllllllllllllll easy

i suppose thats because i have crank windows and manual locks haha

actually, after i took the stock speaker wire out (stupid mistake, i COULD have used that to fish the new wire in)...my tube was empty

ah ha! so power-nothing FINALLY has an advantage!


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Would the stock wires actually be good for anything after amping it up?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what size are they?

for low power they'd probably work alright, but I really wouldn't rely on them. It only takes like 10 min to run your own wire anyway


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

the stock wires are usless...but leave them there incase you want to put the factory system back in to sell the car.

I ran 12 ga into my doors...it was a pain so you may be better off with 14 or 16 ga. What I did was reach up inside the door were the bundel goes through..then I pushed a long coat hangar through...then reach up under the dash were the wire comes through behind the kick and pull the hangar down towards the kick when it comes through. Now take about 4 inches on the end of the speaker wire and use electrical tape and attach it to about 4 inches of the coat hangar...this makes sure you have enough holding them together.

Now pull the hangar through the gromett and down in to the kick area the wire should follow...you may be need to be force full but don't be to wreckless. Don't be afraid to move the gromet around and reach up in the door and kick while pulling to push on any snags that come up. This will help keep you from damaging the other wires.

Once the wires through I usualy take the hangar off, then pull the full length of wire through that I need for the run to the amp...leaving about an extra 6" to a foot of slack out side the speaker opening. This will keep the wire from snagging on the window, and give you the ability to work on the speaker with out it constantly coming un hooked.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Binger said:


> the stock wires are usless...but leave them there incase you want to put the factory system back in to sell the car.
> 
> I ran 12 ga into my doors...it was a pain so you may be better off with 14 or 16 ga. What I did was reach up inside the door were the bundel goes through..then I pushed a long coat hangar through...then reach up under the dash were the wire comes through behind the kick and pull the hangar down towards the kick when it comes through. Now take about 4 inches on the end of the speaker wire and use electrical tape and attach it to about 4 inches of the coat hangar...this makes sure you have enough holding them together.
> 
> ...



thats what I did with my power wire though my firewall.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

haha, i just cut a hole in my grommet and ran the wire beside the tube, and then electrical taped the wire to the tube, hasnt given me any shit


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> haha, i just cut a hole in my grommet and ran the wire beside the tube, and then electrical taped the wire to the tube, hasnt given me any shit


thought about doing that...I'm gonna try to run it inside first, if that doesn't work, this will work just as well.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

see, i just pulled the grommet right out.
its actually VERY easy to get out of the door and the frame of the car, and just as easy to get back in. makes pushing wire through it a hell of a lot easier too (since you can straighten it out, rather than try to fish the wire through it.


----------

